

Iwata's programming skills averted Super Smash Bros. Melee launch delay - mempko
http://www.nintendo-insider.com/2014/12/28/iwatas-programming-skills-averted-super-smash-bros-melee-launch-delay/

======
meira
Let the guy rest in peace. This is not about improving your startup.

~~~
mempko
I doubt he would object to people learning about what an awesome programmer he
was. Not sure what this has to do with startups...

~~~
meira
You changed the subject :)

~~~
mempko
Of course I did. It was too preachy so I changed it. And then a mod changed it
again.

